# Real Standing Seam



## Old School (Feb 17, 2012)

Anyone else out there still using tongs, stompers, hand seamers and wood mallets?:thumbup:


----------



## seeyou (Jul 12, 2010)

We do if we're doing a repair and need to match existing. Otherwise, we brake form our panels and use Rau tools to close the seams. The stompers come out every now and then when we have a seam up close to a dormer or some other case where the Rau tools are hard to use. The "hanvils" get used pretty frequently - especially on swooped rafter installs.

We try to do as much in the shop as we can. It's got heat and AC and it doesn't rain or snow in there.:whistling:


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 9, 2009)

Form panels with the brake then have closed the seams with the hand anvils many times. Smaller roofs, not house size. Also have made most roof penetrations from the same metals. skylights, roof air vents, b vents, sewer vents etc. but not for a while.


----------



## O'Donnell Roofing & Solar (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a panformer that makes the 1" original standing seam panel.
from 12" to 28"
We usually finish the seams with mallets & seamers by hand.


----------

